# Bling It vs DAS Rhinestone



## bmcs1972 (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been looking at a couple of the rhinestone systems and it's come down to Bling it vs DAS Rhinestone system.

I know alittle about DAS since i do have there Smart Design programs.

But when looking at the 2 systems, Bling it is $900 compared to DAS at $2500. Bling It uses the GX-24 which is what I have, but can anyone throw some insight on what the $1600 difference is. That's an awful big difference. Bling It has alot more videos to look at to see what their program can do.

If anyone can throw some insight into the 2 programs that would be great. Thanks and enjoy the weekend.

Brian


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Like comparing apples to bananas in my opinion. DAS has a ton of videos and webinars for users, but you have to own the system for their webinars I believe but I may be wrong, but you can watch the videos on their site. Bling It is an alternative but I think they are in two different leagues. I looked at Bling It when it hit the market and I was not impressed. No more impressed than I was with any of the other systems that are on the market. Also the Bling It software is WinPCSIGN, which is also the same as the Funtime software. (with a few more features) If you already have the cutter, just get the funtime software for $199. Search the forum for the Funtime thread, and check youtube for videos.

Also the $900 system at Bling It is just stones, template material, and software which could be the difference in the two prices.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the Bling It system is new to the dance. I believe it was introduced about 1-2 months ago by Ryonet so I don't think there are many users with experience with this system. I did find a video of it and it seems okay but the video only hit the high points so it is hard to judge.

The DAS system is just that a system..integrated with their other products...all of which work seamlessly together ...from the SmartCutPro 2 to Smart Designer series, Corel and all of their art packs...pricey...yeah but you do get a great product and support to me has been super. They have a pretty good alignment system for doing multicolor and multi size stones on one motif and have just recently introduced a rhinestone decal system for making decals to apply to hard surfaces and outdoors.

There are other systems out there like ACS, KNK, R-Wear from Roland and WinSignPC Pro 2010. I don't know if the first two work with your Roland. The last one does. ACS and KNK are cutter specific I think but a search on the forum will turn up a lot of info on all.

There is an R-Wear program on sale in the for sale section of the forum. It is a good system and works with your cutter and is around $500 new. Not sure what the one in the for sale section will go for. If I was just starting out, and testing the waters, I would opt for either the R-Wear or WinSignPC Pro which is less than $300


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

good info guys, thanks!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> I looked at Bling It when it hit the market and I was not impressed. No more impressed than I was with any of the other systems that are on the market. Also the Bling It software is WinPCSIGN, which is also the same as the Funtime software. .


Bling It isn't the same as Win PC Sign... it's the same as Oobling which is almost the same as ACS Design Studio.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

SandyMcC said:


> Bling It isn't the same as Win PC Sign... it's the same as Oobling which is almost the same as ACS Design Studio.


When I spoke with Ryan about the product when it first hit the market he is the one told me the software was WinPCSIGN but with extra features. I was only giving the poster information I was given from the source I mean it's his product I would think that he would no.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

When I saw the youtube video I emailed them and asked what software it was and I was told that it was WinSIGNPC.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ahh Veedub you beat me to it but they told me the same thing.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, that may be what Ryan THINKS he has... but it is SO very clear from Ryan's videos that Bling It looks JUST LIKE Sign Lab, ACS Studio, KNK Studio, Design Master, IDesignR and Oobling... just name a few of the many variations of this same software.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Signmax and winpcsign is the same thing right?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

taricp35 said:


> Signmax and winpcsign is the same thing right?


Sorry! I meant Sign Lab! Corrected! Sign Max is a COMPANY, not a software program. 

Hey... maybe that's how Ryan got it confused?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Since their seems to be so many versions maybe he has one for his system that could "look" just like all those you mentioned. Anywho I am moving on.


----------



## sheilareine (Feb 5, 2008)

does anyone know if any of these rhinestone programs will work with a cricut?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

There is a version of WinPC Sign called Fairy Cut that will work with your Cricut. Thus, you can design rhinestone patterns (and many other things) in Fairy Cut and it will cut to your Cricut.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the BlingIt and I like it. I can take files back and forth between corel and blingit. It's pretty easy to use and the videos are tutorials for it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lben said:


> I have the BlingIt and I like it. I can take files back and forth between corel and blingit. It's pretty easy to use and the videos are tutorials for it.


Bling !t is NOT the same thing as WinPCSIGN.... I have both and they are COMPLETELy different!

It depends on what you're using it for. If you're using it exclusively for rhinestoning, the Bling !it Pro insead of DAS should be plenty for you. There are a ton of videos on Bling !it out now that should help you see the difference.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Each software has their pros and cons,, it all boils down to what you are comfortable with and the level of support you get with the software... Rhinestone software isn't a perfect world so I would suggest to get a trial of each software and decide for yourself which will suite your needs.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

For the Cricut Questions wondering what software can be used with this cutter,, 
I have a lot of my customers using

Fairy cut 
&
Make the cut

are versions of software that are working rhinestone softwares that can work with Cricut.


----------



## capebreton (Aug 11, 2009)

who ever has the bling it program it is worth the 800.00 for a newbie who doesnt know anything about it . im looking at the program i know it doesnt have the vectorization tool with it but what the hell.
just need to know if its any good


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you have a program with a vectorization tool? That is very important in Rhinestone design.

The cleaner eps or svg, DXF you start with the better your design will be when you are done.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

capebreton said:


> who ever has the bling it program it is worth the 800.00 for a newbie who doesnt know anything about it . im looking at the program i know it doesnt have the vectorization tool with it but what the hell.
> just need to know if its any good


Your question is a loaded one because everyone has their opinion... 

Is it worth $800.00?... "Are you CRAZY!?" That would be my response but then the next person would tell yes it's worth it and they love it... So really in the end you have to consider the source of your information...

For me I don't like the workflow with it personally... And you have to look at what it can and can't do and for me $800 is just too much money... (I don't know if it actually even costs that?)

Certainly Stephanie at Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. could correct me.... But I believe OObling Pro is a step up from Bling-It at roughly $600?...

Here's my problem with the CadLink Rhinestone Products... It's already been discussed here there are many variations.... The biggest problem with CadLink Rhinestone Products... THEY ARE OLD!!!! By that I mean at their core is CadLink's core set of tools from their sign cutting program and those core set of tools haven't been updated in YEARS... I'm talking about the vector editing tools like node editing, welding, drawing vector lines and what not... Those tools are important as we use them in every rhinestone design we do and the way they work is just OLD... Compared to similar tools in CorelDRAW which have had years and years of enhancements... There is no comparison IMHO...

But I'm one lonely man with his thoughts... You can download a demo of OOBling from Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. and try it out for yourself... You can decide for yourself if you like it or not.... In the price range you are talking about there are several Rhinestone Design solutions to consider... WinCP Sign, Hot Fix Era are but just two that fall into that category and there are others...

I'm not saying I would recommend either of those programs... But if I'm looking to buy a program and spend upwards of $600 I think it pays to look at my options... I believe WinPC Sign does have a demo... As does Hot Fix Era... You could look at CoStone it has a demo too... CoStone - Product Description 

I would take a look at all these demos and see if any of them fit...

Honestly a rhinestone program is only as good as it's support that is offered... If you can download a demo and can create what you want to create then great... But if you can't download the demo and create what you want to create then what?... Then you have to rely on the available resources the program offers and that is where most programs let us down... Hot Fix for example has a decent User Manual... Great... This button does this, this button does that... But OK I have this design where do I start?... That's the information that is lacking from nearly every program on the market... The real How-To's...

So good luck on your quest... If you have questions or you ultimately decide on a product do share, do share...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> Do you have a program with a vectorization tool? That is very important in Rhinestone design.
> 
> The cleaner eps or svg, DXF you start with the better your design will be when you are done.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Any to further my point... SandyJo says a vectorization tool is very important in Rhinestone design... SandyJo certainly knows her stuff and I wouldn't say she is wrong, because she isn't... 

But I can tell you I've done lots and lots and lots of rhinestone designs now... I have used a programs vectorization tools almost never on any design I've ever done... If I used vectorization tools at all I would say certainly less than 2% of any designs I have ever done... 

So it just goes back to my point about everyone works just a little differently... You are going to have to figure out what suits you best... I actually did the attached design the other day... I had a nice clean vector EPS of the design and actually converted it to a bitmap before I start working on the design... I would be the first to admit it's a little backwards thinking but it's something I do a lot!... 

In the end though the job got done... The customer was happy... It's just the path I took to get there was a little unconventional...

Kevin


----------

